# Corian sinks--need advice! Asap! Please!



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The seams are where the sink joins to the underside of the countertop, right?


----------



## donnatella (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm going to take photos of the yellow seams now, and try to post. Can I post pictures here?


----------



## donnatella (Jul 30, 2009)

Here are a couple of photso. A bit blurry due to close up. The seams are about an inch down inside the bowls, and the outer edge of sinks. There are also yellow visible seams at the bottom/inside the bowls. It looks a square thin yellow line going around. The corners of the sinks have a different shade of white to it. It looks like someone used the white-out ink and brushed in those corners. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## donnatella (Jul 30, 2009)

Yuck, the pictures are very blurry! I'll try again.


----------



## donnatella (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope these images are better. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Hard to tell from those pics but it does appear to be the seam where the undermount sink is glued to the underside of the countertop. Corian counters aren't molded with the sinks, they're seprate peices. After gluing the two together they then use a router and a pattern bit to make the two match up nicely and to ease the bowl edge transition from counter to sink. What you're seeing appears to be the glueline. Perhaps the glue is causing the yellowing or is turning yellow itself. Not something I've seen happen before but I'm not a Corian expert either.

The thing that seems squirelly to me is that the sink appears to have square edges and therefore might have seams at those edges. Was that a one piece sink or something that might have been site-built by the installer? 

Your beef should probably be with the installer and his choice of adhesives, not with DuPont.


----------



## donnatella (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe it's the adhesive too. How do I prove it's the adhesive though? The installer claimed he had the adhesive tested, and it was fine.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You've got me...
I'd say that you need to have a lawyer send the installer a letter or go to small claims court.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

donnatella said:


> I believe it's the adhesive too. How do I prove it's the adhesive though? The installer claimed he had the adhesive tested, and it was fine.


Have him send you a copy of the test results if he actually had it tested.
Which is doubtful. These guys need to be certified to work with this stuff. Tell him if he can't get it right, you'll complain to Dupont about his work.
Ron


----------



## Elody21 (May 15, 2011)

I know this a really old post but does anyone know what happen? Corian adhesive should not Yellow for any reason! Corian adhesive is actually liquid corian and no seam at all should ever show! This looks like the installers mistake. I would be willing to bet they used an adhesive other than corian brand. example A polyester based adhesive such as one for some Avonite is not compatible with an acrylic material such as corian. Maybe an off white was used?
I have pieces of corian that are literally 30 years old, white and has not yellowed.
If someone knows how this turned out, please let me know. Just curious.
Elody21


----------

